

GitHub Contest Winners - tolmasky
http://github.com/blog/489-github-contest-winners

======
brown9-2
<http://contest.github.com/> no longer explains what the contest actually
is/was.

Can someone summarize?

~~~
harpastum
The original description is here: <http://github.com/blog/466-the-2009-github-
contest>

"Today we’re announcing our 2009 GitHub Contest. Since the Netflix prize is
now over, we figured you guys needed something to do. Here is your chance to
contribute to the open source canon, make GitHub better, and possibly win some
of the best prizes probably ever offered by a contest ... the problem is that
we want to recommend repositories to you when you log into GitHub that you’ll
love...we figured perhaps you can do this better than we can. I extracted a
dataset of all the repository watches in our database – close to half a
million – and withheld a sample of them. I then created a test file listing
the users I held watches back from. If you can write a program to analyze our
dataset and best guess the watches we held back, you win our amazing prizes."

------
juvenn
The contest winners are just awesome, their _right guesses_ achieved as high
as 56.91%. See <http://contest.github.com/leaderboard>

------
diN0bot
this is awesome. i recently tried to use GitHub for finding fun hacks, but i
just couldn't find stuff very well. i'd like to find a community of hackers
and startupy folks actually working on open source code, and i think this will
help. more community connections would help, too.

